# JS OO Funktion wird falsch aufgerufen



## Kenan89 (6. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es nicht, eine Funktion in JavaScript aufzurufen.


```
$(document).ready(function(){
var test = new Test();
test.t1();
});
var Test = function(){
};
Test.prototype.t1 = function(){
alert("t1);
};
```

Wieso kriege ich nicht das alert?
Verwende JQuery 1.6


----------



## maki (6. Jun 2012)

In Zeile 8 fehlt ein "


----------



## Kenan89 (7. Jun 2012)

Das ist nicht der Fehler^^
Habe mich hier vertippt. Aber den Fehler hab ich gefunden.
In meinem Anwendungsbeispiel war eine variable nicht definiert gewesen.


----------

